# Noticed little bites on my arms after carrying allis.....



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Little allis crawled under one of the gates and was in the yard. I picked her up and lockedher back up in their barn with their run. When I came in I had little bite marks where I had been touching her, what can this be?? I did not see anything crawling on her......they were little like gnat bites sort of and very itchy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She may have fleas or lice or you may be somewhat allergic. I am fine when i'm petting my horses, but if I rub a bare arm on their neck or something I will sometimes get little red itchy marks.


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

would the lice be visible? (she is black ) i thought maybe it might be a little bit of allergic reaction but also wanted to see if there is anything that i should check her for first.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

They are not as noticeable on black goats as they are on white goats.....if you want to, just to be sure, you can use a bit of Sevin dust on her as well as her bedding. It won't hurt her and it's not wet like a spray so you won't risk a chill.


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

i think i will do that just to make sure, do i rub in a little so she doesnt lick it offf?


----------

